# Hotels or apts in Toronto that offer weekly rates?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you please recommend hotels or apartments close to downtown Toronto that offer reasonable weekly rates? Thanks.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

when i moved from ottaw to toronto i stayed at castlegateinn (check internet as i can't yet post link here)

prices are reasonable and is well near downtown core. it has a subway station "dupont" very close. check ttc.ca for maps.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks. I just checked their website. Is it like a regular hotel or is it more like renting a bedroom in a big house (with a shared bathroom)?



sslkumar said:


> when i moved from ottaw to toronto i stayed at castlegateinn (check internet as i can't yet post link here)
> 
> prices are reasonable and is well near downtown core. it has a subway station "dupont" very close. check ttc.ca for maps.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

it is like a regular hotel but very nominal price for sure in my opinuion.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

you will get your own room. it will be very small. will have a bed, a small TV and an attached washroom(w/c and shower).


----------

